# Regions Schedule-2014



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i suspect Regions will want to go back to Warren, PA and North Carolina again. i can't see them going back to Anderson though. any speculation as to where they might be going to fill out their schedule?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

At Warren they said they hope to have it finalized in a month or so.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i suspect Regions will want to go back to Warren, PA and North Carolina again. i can't see them going back to Anderson though. any speculation as to where they might be going to fill out their schedule?


Why wouldn't they go back to Anderson?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I bet they venture into some new markets.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

If there smart they will come to midwest.
DB


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

Midwest/West pleze


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> If there smart they will come to midwest.
> DB





X10ring said:


> Midwest/West pleze


Are the numbers there in the mid-west/west? I could see a shoot in the Kansas City region drawing a decent number of archers but much west of there unless you go to Cali I can't see drawing well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Are the numbers there in the mid-west/west? I could see a shoot in the Kansas City region drawing a decent number of archers but much west of there unless you go to Cali I can't see drawing well.


Illinois is ranked among the leaders of ASA clubs and the Metro ProAm is the closest for us and a good 6 hour drive or more...driving the speed limit that is. So throw is Iowa, Missouri, Kansas, Arkansas, Nebraska and OKie even.

First time I went Metro that little gadget on the dash said the temperature was 78 and the clock was running backwards


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel like with the asa moving more eastern, that regions should come to south central US and should draw better numbers. I know a ton of our group is not to thrilled about having to drive east almost every shoot for the asa.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Are the numbers there in the mid-west/west? I could see a shoot in the Kansas City region drawing a decent number of archers but much west of there unless you go to Cali I can't see drawing well.


Ill garantee we have far better attendance than they had this year at regions shoots. Ok, Texas and Arkansas have more than enough shooters to support a regions shoot. There Assc. and there call. My suggestion to Regions is drop the membership cost for first time shooters. 

Wouldnt be a bad thing for them to have another Regions shoot at Paris, Tx later on in the year. With ASA going farther east archers in midwest will be staying closer to home shooting. Paris has some pretty darn good qaulifiers that match most pro ams.
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ill garantee we have far better attendance than they had this year at regions shoots. Ok, Texas and Arkansas have more than enough shooters to support a regions shoot. There Assc. and there call. My suggestion to Regions is drop the membership cost for first time shooters.
> 
> Wouldnt be a bad thing for them to have another Regions shoot at Paris, Tx later on in the year. With ASA going farther east archers in midwest will be staying closer to home shooting. Paris has some pretty darn good qaulifiers that match most pro ams.
> DB


And I can guarantee a Regions shoot at the same locations as this year will have MUCH higher attendance as well! The Carolina shoot was the first of the Regions shoot AND the weekend after the nearby London, Ky ASA shoot. It was not clear right up to the shoot date exactly what was happening.... For many of us 3D'ers in NC, Va, SC, GA and PA the fact that it was the weekend after London KY was an issue.

I am convinced that staging an "eastern" Regions shoot some time around the Paris, TX ASA shoot and a south-west Regions shoot around the time of say the London, KY shoot would be best for the both ASA, Regions and archers. I am guessing the ASA co-operating with Regions is supposed to be mutually beneficial. With that in mind Regions is looking to expand the number of archers shooting the ASA format. To do that they will schedule their shoots on the periphery of the current ASA market base. Obviously the IBO market base or at least it's periphery contains potential Regions/ASA customers......

Unless Regions again drags their feet getting tournament info published and fails to advertise in the area of the actual tournaments I fully expect they'll have very good turn outs at the exact same locations they used this year.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ill garantee we have far better attendance than they had this year at regions shoots. Ok, Texas and Arkansas have more than enough shooters to support a regions shoot. There Assc. and there call. My suggestion to Regions is drop the membership cost for first time shooters.
> 
> Wouldnt be a bad thing for them to have another Regions shoot at Paris, Tx later on in the year. With ASA going farther east archers in midwest will be staying closer to home shooting. Paris has some pretty darn good qaulifiers that match most pro ams.
> DB


Yup, I could easily see OK, TX, AR/MO being huge hits. They already have a huge ASA presence, and not a lot of ASA shoots in that part of the country. I think it would be a great place to get a foothold started, without worrying about overlapping or competing with current ASA or IBO strongholds.

I understand their thought process on the membership requirements, it is all about the liability insurance. Having said that, the ASA figured out how to allow first time shooters to shoot in certain classes with no membership, I would think Regions could figure it out also.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I know where some of the shoots are looking to go.......lol......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> And I can guarantee a Regions shoot at the same locations as this year will have MUCH higher attendance as well! The Carolina shoot was the first of the Regions shoot AND the weekend after the nearby London, Ky ASA shoot. It was not clear right up to the shoot date exactly what was happening.... For many of us 3D'ers in NC, Va, SC, GA and PA the fact that it was the weekend after London KY was an issue.
> 
> I am convinced that staging an "eastern" Regions shoot some time around the Paris, TX ASA shoot and a south-west Regions shoot around the time of say the London, KY shoot would be best for the both ASA, Regions and archers. I am guessing the ASA co-operating with Regions is supposed to be mutually beneficial. With that in mind Regions is looking to expand the number of archers shooting the ASA format. To do that they will schedule their shoots on the periphery of the current ASA market base. Obviously the IBO market base or at least it's periphery contains potential Regions/ASA customers......
> 
> Unless Regions again drags their feet getting tournament info published and fails to advertise in the area of the actual tournaments I fully expect they'll have very good turn outs at the exact same locations they used this year.


Only a handfull of archers travel to the far away ASA shoots. Local shooters didnt even make a decent attempt to attend the event.
We draw more at a local shoot then what show up at regions. Local clubs and archers got to support regons for it to work. Must get all local clubs in the state behind the events. I do believe in OK., Texas and Arkansas we can get that support.
DB
DB


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

How far was the Anderson, IN shoot from all 1400 ASA shooters that shot in Illinois?
I think the biggest issue was the late scheduling and lack of info when people need to plan on time off work and burned their time and money on the shoots they knew were going to go off.
As stated, the attendance will be great at the same venues as long as all details are finalized for people to plan on hitting their shoots.

I believe people sat and watched not wanting to burn their money and time on Regions. They need their schedule out and classes & rules straight and advertise, people will attend next year.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> How far was the Anderson, IN shoot from all 1400 ASA shooters that shot in Illinois?
> I think the biggest issue was the late scheduling and lack of info when people need to plan on time off work and burned their time and money on the shoots they knew were going to go off.
> As stated, the attendance will be great at the same venues as long as all details are finalized for people to plan on hitting their shoots.
> 
> I believe people sat and watched not wanting to burn their money and time on Regions. They need their schedule out and classes & rules straight and advertise, people will attend next year.




Exactly! 

People keep mentioning Texas, Oklahoma and Arkansas as supporting more tournaments. When people say Texas I expect they are referring to north-east Texas. Looking at a map I see where central Arkansas (Little Rock) is already within 5.5 hours of 4 ASA shoots next year (Paris, TX, Metropolis Ill, Cullman Ala and Tuscaloosa Ala). Ft. Benning, GA and London, KY are only about an 8 hour drive. Living in central Ark you can compete in enough shoots to qualify for shooter of the year without a great amount of travel compared to MANY ASA members! Over half of the ASA shoots are within an easy afternoon or even evening drive! Central Arkansas is very well served by the ASA. Also note that the lowest attended ASA shoot this year was the Paris, TX shoot. The Paris, TX numbers may increase now that the West Monroe, LA shoot has been moved to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> I know where some of the shoots are looking to go.......lol......


I have heard a few - I know there is a big bow manufacturer in Wisconsin that wants their hands on one!

Sparta Wisconsin in the past has drew over 1000 archers for the R100 - which costs more with no chance to win anything than what a hunter/novice class at regions will cost.

Im not saying it will be up here, but I know of several areas at least being discussed. Which means nothing yet - but dang would be nice to drive less than 9 hours to a major shoot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is some insight for 2015 and 2016 the ASA scheduling been set for those years as well....

The shoot schedule has been changed..... For 2015 and 2016 there will be ONE event per month Feb - Aug ...... every third weekend of each of those months. the classic might have a different weekend though because of schooling (so not sure about those yet) just an FYI


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Here is some insight for 2015 and 2016 the ASA scheduling been set for those years as well....
> 
> The shoot schedule has been changed..... For 2015 and 2016 there will be ONE event per month Feb - Aug ...... every third weekend of each of those months. the classic might have a different weekend though because of schooling (so not sure about those yet) just an FYI


 Like I said before it would be nice if all 3 orgs would play nice and schedule so as not to interfere with the other, Then people could choose what they like better.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

nochance said:


> Like I said before it would be nice if all 3 orgs would play nice and schedule so as not to interfere with the other, Then people could choose what they like better.


Actually we did....vegas...changed there dates those two years to the 1st week of feb.....asa weekend for. YEARS....and nfaa changed the indoor date to have nasp included at the same time in Louisville. ...


----------

